# Ok Guys Need Help With Piraya Eye.



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just picked me up a piraya from SA and I didn't realize until I brought him home that his left eye is messed up... I don't believe it to be cloudy eye but then again I dont know what the conditions he was living in before entering my tank. His eye is not cloudy or popping out but the black cirle in the middle of the eye I believe called the pupil is like a pinhole instead of being normal and large looking. Looks like the iris is covering most of its eye like contact lenses like this guys picture and post. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192957-rpb-eye-problem/ any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't want this to be a permanent thing.!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

If it looks like this than its permanent http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202142-rbp-or-piraya/ It is most likely caused by a parasite and can't be reversed. Hopefully the fish was discounted because of its condition.


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

... Arghhhh... That's what it looks like... Man its really fucked up that they didn't mention this to me at time of purchase.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

probably didnt know,bring him back to the store.


----------

